# HPI Positive and Negatives



## Ann  (Aug 20, 2010)

Can we use negatives for HPI? For example the patient has no associated signs and symptoms.  A Webinar that I watched stated we should only be using positives.


----------



## LLovett (Aug 20, 2010)

This may depend on your carrier.

WPS Medicare says yes, pertinent negative findings can count as HPI. I count them as long as they make sense. I would not count a generic statement like you have listed though, it really should be more specific. For example, pt complains of a sore throat for 2 days with no drainage and tylenol is not helping. I would count the no drainage as an associated sign and symptom since it is a pertinent negative gathered during the HPI.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## Jagadish (Aug 21, 2010)

As per CPT assistant, we can count pertinent negatives also under associated signs and symptoms as long as the evaluation is part of evaluating the chief complaint. But generalized statements like no other symptoms... cannot be counted. Highmark Medicare services also provides this under provider education resources.

Laura - Can you please post the URL of WPS relating to this?


----------

